# Triple Bypass Entry Transfer?



## hhwrench (Nov 26, 2005)

I found someone who is not going to use their Triple Bypass Entry Does anyone know the best way to transfer a Triple Bypass Entry? Or do I just show up and use their entry?

Thanks.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

Just show up and use their entry. This is extremely common since Team Evergreen wants no part in transfers.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BKRyan said:


> Just show up and use their entry. This is extremely common since Team Evergreen wants no part in transfers.


Good luck if you get hurt though--guessing insurance won't cover you.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Good luck if you get hurt though--guessing insurance won't cover you.


Team Evergreens website will have more info regarding this. I would check it out so you know their official stance.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

What you need to know is that if you are injured or somehow go missing, Team Evergreen isn't going to know who you are. In fact, if you are using somebody's registration they are going to think you are that person. Imagine what might happen if they start to call emergency contacts for the wrong person. Insurance in case of an accident is also an issue because you haven't signed any waivers, etc. that go along with doing a ride. You will not be covered by the ride liability insurance.

The bottom line is that you can do it but if you are injured, things will get real sticky real quick.


----------



## hhwrench (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't find anything on the Team Evergreen website....but that might just be me. Also wondering how Team Evergreen is going to know who is who anyway..... no numbers?  Is there rider info on the wrist bands.

Also emailed Team Evergreen to ask and all they said was that they do not process transfers.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

hhwrench said:


> I can't find anything on the Team Evergreen website....but that might just be me. Also wondering how Team Evergreen is going to know who is who anyway..... no numbers? Is there rider info on the wrist bands.
> 
> Also emailed Team Evergreen to ask and all they said was that they do not process transfers.


Yup...when you register you sign a waiver and put down emergency contact info--they know who is who from your wristband number. If you get hurt that's what they go by.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Sharpie over the number and write your emergency contact on the band. Or use one of those Road ID things.


----------

